# Swapping tyres front to rear



## timofleeds (Sep 12, 2006)

could anybody advise me as to if it is worth swapping tyres front to back or just letting the front tryes wear and replace two at a time or all four when they are all worn.

Thanks


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

The reason is to ensure tha all tyres wear at the same rate and consequently get replaced as a set. Its not a front to back swap either as it includes the spare.
BUT
When the first axle set needs replacing I buy one new tyre of the same type for one side, use the spare for the other side and keep the best old as a spare. 
I guess I am not alone ??

c.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

With our old van I did not bother swapping the tyres around as they only had 35,000 miles on them when they were 5 or 6 years old. At that point the side walls were starting to crack. Generally the advice is that they should be renewed at that sort of age and so I got a new set. There are those who may see me as being overcautious but this practice is based on my experience with a range of vehicles over the years as well as discussions on this and other lists.


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

My opinion, based on experience and my father and brother working extensively in the tyre trade is this.
Front tyres will wear to a different shape to rear tyres on most vehicles. Not just the edges but the blocks in the tread. This is because the tyre angle to the road and loading forces on it are different to the tyres on the non steering axle. Also front or rear wheel drive affects how each tyre wears due to the driving forces. So if you swap tyres front to rear, then the first thing both sets of tyres will do is wear to the profile consistent with the axle they are now on, It is my belief that this accelerates wear on the tyres until they settle in their new profile. So it is much better to leave tyres on the existing axle, this also allows you to monitor for any alignment problems such as tracking as you are not moving tyres around. Finally, if you have a new full size spare then use this when you need tyres, then you only have to buy one tyre (assuming the spare is not too old) and can use a part worn tyre off the vehicle as the new spare this time.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

I just said that!
C.


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

Clive, you did... great minds think alike!
Just thought more meat on the bones assists in making a choice.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok, so what happens when you buy a remould tyre you cant be sure whether they were used front our back on the previous motor 8O 

Keith..


----------



## chrisjrv (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
A remould tyre has a new tread moulded on so there won't be any wear pattern.
Why would you buy a cheap remould tyre?They are for old bangers that don't go over 40mph.
Regards,
Chris


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Another good reason not to buy remould tyres. As already mentioned, tyres degrade with age, and with a remould all you are getting is new rubber on a worn out carcase. At least with a budget tyre is is all new. I can never understand why people try to save on tyres, they are the only thing between you and a safe journey.
Colin


----------

